# Marina is now qualified for Westminster!!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, another brag  

Marina got her last qualifying win today in Junior Showmanship that she needed for Westminster :chili::chili: I'm soo proud of her!! Last year, she was one win short (had 9, needed 10) There hasn't been a maltese in juniors at Westminster for a few years, so it will be nice to have our breed represented!










Here she is with her doggies  

Emma got another point today and BOB (now has 7 pts at 9 mos old) and so Marina took her into the toy group ring. Here is a video of them showing today. Emma definitely acted like a puppy but for her first time in a group ring (and second time in the grass) I think she did pretty well! No placements but she was in the ring with some of the top toys.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

way to go marina !! thats awesome !


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!:chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WTG Marina!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

YIPPEEE!!!!

Way to go, Marina!!!

:cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG -- :chili::chili: Wow!!! Bragging rights for sure!! Westminster, here Marina comes. :thumbsup::thumbsup: You'll be coming to NYC!!! Yea arty: 
I really don't know how the fluffs walk on the grass at shows. It's so uneven and unnatural for our little ones to walk on to me.
Tell Marina how very proud we are of her.:grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Marina. That's awesome!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! I've got tears in my eyes!! I'm sooooo happy for you both. What an outstanding accomplishment!!!! WOW!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> way to go marina !! thats awesome !





stampin4fun said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!:chili:


thank you!



Tina said:


> WTG Marina!


Oh thank you! The judge had them set up weird and then made them go behind the table - marina got a bit confused, LOL. it's good experience for them both. I hate to say it, but Marina might have a new juniors dog. Emma is GREAT on the table and when she settles down in the ring, I think she'll work nicely for Marina. Plus her coat is AWESOME. Will be much easier to get in specials condition than Lucy!



sophie said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> 
> Way to go, Marina!!!
> 
> :cheer:


Thank you!!



Snowbody said:


> OMG -- :chili::chili: Wow!!! Bragging rights for sure!! Westminster, here Marina comes. :thumbsup::thumbsup: You'll be coming to NYC!!! Yea arty:
> I really don't know how the fluffs walk on the grass at shows. It's so uneven and unnatural for our little ones to walk on to me.
> Tell Marina how very proud we are of her.:grouphug:


The grass was really long, definitely made showing for the toy breeds difficult. marina had fun though and it's a great learning experience for them both!


coco said:


> Congratulations to Marina. That's awesome!


thank you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Way To Go Marina!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo hoo! Way to go! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How exciting for the whole family!!!!! YEAH MARINA!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Stacy, that is awesome!!! Congrats Marina and Stacy. Stacy, do you just want to cry with pride, oh I would!!!!

LOVED the video


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a terrific accomplishment! Look out New York.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to have to get cable and animal planet now so I can watch the dog show this year!!!! This is so awesome!!! Maybe we'll have to get a big fan club to go to the dog show and cheer for Marina. 

I loved the video of Marina showing Emma. Emma just looks like she adores Marina and Marina was so professional in the ring. Thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Marina! Way to go!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!! Congrats Marina!!!!!

Now you get to plan that trip to NYC!!!  I know how proud you are of her and we all are. I just love you guys!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! This is soooo exciting!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is nothing short of wonderful!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

This is SO wonderful! I sure wish I could go to NY to see Marina show. I'm sure she'll do an awesome job!

Cathy


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, i am just now seeing this and just knew she would qualify this weekend - YAY MARINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and YAY LUCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am just so excited for you and know you and your family are so very proud of this huge accomplishment. now, i can't wait to see you westminster video!!! xoxoxoxox


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I'm not even her mom and *I* want to brag!!:w00t:

Congrats Marina! You have been so diligent and worked very hard. I'm soooo proud of you!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Marina! Smile and you'll do great at the big one!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW Congratulations!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that's our SM girl:aktion033: :chili:Congrats Marina. I am so happy for you and your mom


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a huge day for all of you!!! Marina going to Westminster! Emma is going to finish really fast! Wow! You girls rock!!

:you rock:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:chili::chili: Oh, that is awesome!!! Congratulations!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Way to go Marina !!! Congratulations!!!! and Congratulations to all of you!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:heart: Marina and Emma!!! :heart:

:clap::clap:So proud of you Marina!!! :dothewave:

Congrats to all of you!!!:grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations Marina!!! That's really a great accomplishment!! woo hoo!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG...how wonderful. Yea Marina, way to go. :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*CONGRATS MARINA!!! WESTIMINISTER...WHAT A THRILL FOR HER, AND STACY THIS IS A TESTAMONIAL TO YOUR BREEDING AND DEDICATION TO THE MALTESE BREED! APPLAUSE ALL AROUND!!!*:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> OMG!! I've got tears in my eyes!! I'm sooooo happy for you both. What an outstanding accomplishment!!!! WOW!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


I'm pretty happy too! I knew she would qualify, it's just nice to have it final so we don't have to worry about it! She has come a long way in just a few years!




Ladysmom said:


> Woo hoo! Way to go! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


oh thank you 


Hunter's Mom said:


> How exciting for the whole family!!!!! YEAH MARINA!


It is pretty exciting, I have to admit! 



allheart said:


> OMG Stacy, that is awesome!!! Congrats Marina and Stacy. Stacy, do you just want to cry with pride, oh I would!!!!
> 
> LOVED the video


aww thanks!! *hugs*


revakb2 said:


> What a terrific accomplishment! Look out New York.


I'm not sure how much I am looking forward to the actual traveling part (not a fan of crowds!) but how can I not go, LOL? 



wooflife said:


> I'm going to have to get cable and animal planet now so I can watch the dog show this year!!!! This is so awesome!!! Maybe we'll have to get a big fan club to go to the dog show and cheer for Marina.
> 
> I loved the video of Marina showing Emma. Emma just looks like she adores Marina and Marina was so professional in the ring. Thank you so much for sharing...


The Juniors thing wont' be televised (except for finals, I think) but they show the whole thing in videos on the westminster site. It's VERY competitive, 100+ of the nation's top juniors. 


sassy's mommy said:


> Congrats Marina! Way to go!


Thank you!!



MandyMc65 said:


> Yay!!!!!!! Congrats Marina!!!!!
> 
> Now you get to plan that trip to NYC!!!  I know how proud you are of her and we all are. I just love you guys!


Yes, the trip to NYC... I'm glad I will know people there because I've never been to NY!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! This is soooo exciting!


thank you!!


Nissa Fiona said:


> That is nothing short of wonderful!!!


I'm pretty happy for her!


Cathy said:


> This is SO wonderful! I sure wish I could go to NY to see Marina show. I'm sure she'll do an awesome job!
> 
> Cathy


Aw man, I wish you could be there too, Cathy!!



tamizami said:


> omg, i am just now seeing this and just knew she would qualify this weekend - YAY MARINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and YAY LUCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am just so excited for you and know you and your family are so very proud of this huge accomplishment. now, i can't wait to see you westminster video!!! xoxoxoxox


That's true, lucy did a lot of the work!!! It is hard work looking as cute as she does, LOL. 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm not even her mom and *I* want to brag!!:w00t:
> 
> Congrats Marina! You have been so diligent and worked very hard. I'm soooo proud of you!!


oh thank you!! :w00t:


Cosy said:


> Congrats, Marina! Smile and you'll do great at the big one!


I'm not sure which one of us will be more nervous!



Maglily said:


> WOW Congratulations!





Matilda's mommy said:


> that's our SM girl:aktion033: :chili:Congrats Marina. I am so happy for you and your mom


yep, you guys have been with her from the very beginning!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so proud of our sweet Marina!! This is awesome. She must be on cloud 9. 

Great job Marina ~ :chili::chili:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG this is HUGE!! You go girl! All of your hard work has paid off! 
A very big and well deserved congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> What a huge day for all of you!!! Marina going to Westminster! Emma is going to finish really fast! Wow! You girls rock!!
> 
> :you rock:


:thumbsup:
I hope Emma will finish fast! She still needs one more major so we may have to chase that for a while!!!



susie and sadie said:


> :chili::chili: Oh, that is awesome!!! Congratulations!!! :chili::chili:


thank you!!


maggieh said:


> Way to go Marina !!! Congratulations!!!! and Congratulations to all of you!!!!!


aww thanks!!



joyomom said:


> :heart: Marina and Emma!!! :heart:
> 
> :clap::clap:So proud of you Marina!!! :dothewave:
> 
> Congrats to all of you!!!:grouphug:


i've very proud of her too!!



iheartbisou said:


> Congratulations Marina!!! That's really a great accomplishment!! woo hoo!!!


Oh thank you!!



cyndrae said:


> OMG...how wonderful. Yea Marina, way to go. :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor





Starsmom said:


> *CONGRATS MARINA!!! WESTIMINISTER...WHAT A THRILL FOR HER, AND STACY THIS IS A TESTAMONIAL TO YOUR BREEDING AND DEDICATION TO THE MALTESE BREED! APPLAUSE ALL AROUND!!!*:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Oh thanks Marsha!!




3Maltmom said:


> I am so proud of our sweet Marina!! This is awesome. She must be on cloud 9.
> 
> Great job Marina ~ :chili::chili:


she is very excited!!!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:w00t::w00t::w00t: Yipppeeeee! I am so excited for you guys. Marina, we are all so very proud of you. Hard work and dedication do pay off. Kudos to both you and your mom.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such awesome news!! Congratulations, Marina. Congratulations proud Mama. Can't wait to meet all of you in NY.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations marina!!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG! :chili::chili::chili: Congrats!


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

wooflife said:


> I'm going to have to get cable and animal planet now so I can watch the dog show this year!!!! This is so awesome!!! Maybe we'll have to get a big fan club to go to the dog show and cheer for Marina.
> 
> I loved the video of Marina showing Emma. Emma just looks like she adores Marina and Marina was so professional in the ring. Thank you so much for sharing...





I want to be in said fan club that goes and cheers for MARINA!


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so excited you are going to be coming to NY. I will have to get the train up that weekend to go shopping with you girls.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Way to go, Marina!! Congratulations!

Emma is such a pretty girl, her coat is just gorgeous! Hard to believe that beautiful, elegant fluff is related to this clutzy moose I have here, haha!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: That's awesome. Congrats


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Marina!! I knew it was just a matter of time!! I'm so happy for you guys!!! Can't wait to see her at Westminster!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! That's so exciting! 
:biggrin: :chili: :chili: :biggrin:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! That is amazing!!!
Marina & you must be on top of the world with happiness!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marina, you are on your way to STARDOM. Remember us little guys here at the bottom....afterall we taught you everything you know....right? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations Marina! I will be watching for you IF that is shown over here---which it might be! Be sure & post on SM though just in case we miss it. Keeping our fingers crossed for you and your little baby girl.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes, another brag
> 
> Marina got her last qualifying win today in Junior Showmanship that she needed for Westminster :chili::chili: I'm soo proud of her!! Last year, she was one win short (had 9, needed 10) There hasn't been a maltese in juniors at Westminster for a few years, so it will be nice to have our breed represented!
> 
> ...


 
I cannot even begin to say how proud I am, to have Marina represent our breed, in both regular classes and Juniors. For those of you that have not met her in person, she is well polished, well spoken, polite and passionate about our breed. She is a joy to watch and she looks FAB in HOT pink!!! 

Marina.. You do the world of Maltese showing, PROUD girl!! I'm so excited for you and cannot wait to hear more of your continued success. I know the year will just continue to get better and better for you!!! 

Lots of hugs :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:,
Karla


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow!!
Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

How wonderful Stacy, you must be so very proud of her. It has been fun to watch her from her beginnings and will be exciting to see her at the Westminster show. Big Congratulations :chili:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*New york!!*

:dothewave: AWESOME!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! NEW YORK WESTMINISTER will get to experience Marina (she does such a good job!).. and I had a wild thought.. what if SM ends up being there cheering for her?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, wow!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Way to go, Marina ... what an awesome accomplishment!! Whoever you plan to show, you better get them used to lots of clapping ahead of time because I know that you are going to have a Maltese Fan Club sitting ringside and cheering you guys on.:aktion033:

Westminster 2011 is being held on Monday and Tuesday, February 14 and 15. The Toy Group shows on Monday, Len Reppond from California will be judging the Breed and Frank Sabella from Florida will be judging the Group. Juniors are split into 4 preliminary groups with two groups being judged Monday afternoon and two groups being judged Tuesday afternoon. Junior Finals are held Tuesday evening with Linda Pitts of Tennessee judging. Even if some of you can't be there for the show, maybe we can plan to meet up for a little bit of fun on Saturday or Sunday. And for those who can stay for the show we can make plans to form our Marina Fan Club and Cheering Section. I know I'm going to be there and hope to see some of our SM Family there, too.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh wow Stacy! That is amazing! Tell Marina that both Malayah and I are very impressed and proud of her! I do hope Malayah can achieve that one day!!! Wow, congrats!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

*wow, marina is representing our breed, how wonderful!!*:tender:
*Stacy, what an AMAZING mom you are!!!*:two thumbs up:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you Marina *claps* We are SO PROUD of you!!!!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That is excellent news! Congratulations Marina!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wohoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh wow! Congratulations to Marina!!!! So exciting!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Stacy...you must be so proud of Marina and your pups! You worked so hard. Great job Marina! You all deserve some special treats!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That is amazing news. Go, Marina! :chili: We are so excited for you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Way to go Marina!!! You deserve it........Congratulations!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

BIG CONGRATULATION MARINA. Like everyone else on here I am so proud of you too.:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is great! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Congratulations, Marina! :cheer: 


And, yes, your Mom can be so proud of you! I always look forward to seeing your pictures and videos. You have grown into such a mature and pretty young lady. I cannot wait to see you shine with Emma at Westminster! I'm sure you will both be stars!:tender:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Congratulations Marina :aktion033: Emma is so cute in the video :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

arty::dothewave::clap:

This is the news of all news! I cannot tell you how proud I am of you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 99% sure I will be there routing you on!!!!!!!!

Congratulations again, high fives, and big hugs!!!!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations - that is FANTASTIC news!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!! This is quite an awesome accomplishment!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everone for all of your wonderful comments! Marina gets such a thrill reading them, you have no idea!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Congrats to Marina! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Wow, that's great! I'm sure you're very proud of her!!! :chili:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

How exciting! Congrats, Marina! :thumbsup:


----------

